# Alterações Climáticas e a Biodiversidade



## psm (10 Jun 2008 às 08:56)

Na questão da biodiversidade sou bastante céptico,e não tem haver com alteraçoes climaticas, mas sim com a introdução a nivel global de especies que não pertencem a certos lugares e que vão extreminar literalmente as outras especies autoctones,e temos tantos exemplos que lista seria tão longa, e isto não tem nada haver com alterações climaticas.Seja por introdução acidental, seja para combater outra especie introduzida que se revelou mais prejudicial ou seja seja por pura ignorancia.
Com o advento da globalização as pessoas viajam livremente, os transportes seja de pessoas ou mecardorias,e deslocam-se mais rapido e a todo lado ,ora isto vai potenciar o perigo de introdução de especies em locais que não deviam ser introduzidas. 

Já tinha escrito no topico de saude acerca do mosquito na Madeira.
E não esquecer do nemátodo dos pinheiros em portugal que todos temos de pagar com os nossos impostos o abate pois veio acidentalmente.


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Censura sobre Alterações Climáticas*

É verdade que há outras razões que explicam a redução da biodiversidade: a destruição de habitats com fins económicos : sobrepesca, desflorestação, agricultura intensiva, etc. As espécies invasivas podem ter efeitos devastadores, é certo.

Mas, o impacto das AC é absolutamente importante e pode ter um efeito cumulativo com os outros factores.

Recomendo este vídeo (como é longo, ver a partir do min. 19 e sobretudo do min 30 sobre a questão do impacto do aquecimento global sobre as espécies)



http://ambio.blogspot.com/search?q=stuart+pimm


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jun 2008 às 09:30)

Na sequência do debate sobre a biodiversidade iniciado no tópico "Censura sobre Alterações Climáticas", é interessante esta palestra do biólogo Stuart Pimm, sobre o impacto do aquecimento global sobre a biodiversidade:



[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8637281926303258742&hl=en-GB[/GVIDEO]


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Já agora, gostava da referência sobre a pujança da biodiversidade. O que é afirmado por uma série de biólogos é que já estamos na Sexta Grande Extinção em massa:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3667300.stm
> http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/02/criao-um-apelo-para-salvar-vida-na.html




Eu usei erradamente o termo biodiversidade, referia-me à flora, que segundo um artigo que citava um estudo, estaria em crescimento devido ao aumento do CO2. 



> *In praise of CO2*
> Published: Saturday, June 07, 2008
> With less heat and less carbon dioxide, the planet could become less hospitable and less green
> ....
> ...



Mas parece que fui "enganado". Eu falei nisso ontem porque antes de escrever o post tinha acabado de ler este artigo e não verifiquei que a origem afinal era uma fonte duvidosa bastante conhecida (o mesmo grupo canadiano do nationalpost, etc) que já nos habituou a coisas destas, e eu ontem não reparei nisso.

Estou quase há uma hora a tentar encontrar o estudo original que é referido na notícia, e parece que está dificil, tudo indica que a notícia é "lixo". Aparentemente é citado um estudo antigo, de 2003 ou 2004. Não só não o encontrei como encontrei outro artigo que contradiz as conclusões desta notícia e pasme-se, baseado nos dados de mesmo sensor Sensor SeaWiFS do satélite SeaStar:



> *Study Shows Ocean “Deserts” are Expanding*
> The least biologically productive areas of the oceans are expanding much faster than predicted, according to a new study by researchers at NOAA and the University of Hawaii. This change in ocean biology, linked to the warming of sea surface waters, may negatively affect the populations of many fish species trying to survive in these desert-like environments.
> http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a003400/a003451/index.html



Bem, pelo menos serve de mais exemplo para as rasteiras em que caímos nesta área.


De qualquer forma, a minha opinião sobre a biodiversidade é a mesma que a do PSM. As alterações climáticas provocadas pelo homem não podem explicar as extinções , etc. O homem sim, afinal já vamos em 6 biliões, mas mesmo assim também haverá causas naturais nesse processo.


*EDIT:*
O estudo de 2003 parece que é este:
*Climate-Driven Increases in Global Terrestrial Net Primary Production from 1982 to 1999*
Ramakrishna R. Nemani,1*{dagger} Charles D. Keeling,2 Hirofumi Hashimoto,1,3 William M. Jolly,1 Stephen C. Piper,2 Compton J. Tucker,4 Ranga B. Myneni,5 Steven W. Running
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/300/5625/1560

É estranho uma notícia escrita no sábado passado ser baseada num estudo publicado há 5 anos atrás. Ainda me consigo surpreender com certas coisas


----------



## psm (12 Jun 2008 às 07:53)

Queria dar mais uma achega na questão da biodiversidade,e  que não tem nada haver com as alterações climaticas.
Ler sobre a cobra marrom em GUAM de como foi introduzida, e o que fez, e o perigo que é para o homem, numa ilha que é bastante fustigada por tufões e esses bem podem aumentar de intensidade que não irão ter nenhum reflexo na ilha.
Dou mais um exemplo. o mexilhão zebra nos Estados Unidos,e este para o homem a nivel economico.


A perda de biodiversidade é 2ª forma de extinção a nivel global neste momento,a 1ª causa é destruição para fins economicos tal com o josé especificou


----------

